# Multicast Change from IGMP-Proxy to PIMD



## sharbich (May 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I have an ALIX Board 1DU4 with PfSense*2.2.2-RELEASE * (amd64) built on Mon Apr 13 20:10:22 CDT 2015 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9.
My Internet connection is ADSL2+ AnnexB from Deutsche Telekom IP with Entertain TV. On the PfSense I have installed and configured the IGMP-Proxy.

```
##------------------------------------------------------
## Enable Quickleave mode (Sends Leave instantly)
##------------------------------------------------------
quickleave
phyint re0_vlan8 upstream ratelimit 0 threshold 1
altnet 193.158.0.0/15
altnet 224.0.0.0/4
phyint re2_vlan50 downstream ratelimit 0 threshold 1
altnet 192.168.10.0/24
phyint re0 disabled
phyint re2 disabled
phyint pppoe1 disabled
phyint re2_vlan1 disabled
phyint re2_vlan100 disabled
phyint ath0_wlan0 disabled
```
The multicast route following output

```
IPv4 Virtual Interface Table
Vif  Thresh  Local-Address  Remote-Address  Pkts-In  Pkts-Out
  0  1  192.168.0.1  0  0
  1  1  192.168.30.1  0  0
  2  1  10.38.yyy.zzz  13547  0
  3  1  192.168.1.1  0  0
  4  1  192.168.10.1  0  13547
  5  1  192.168.20.1  0  0
  6  1  91.5.yyy.zzz  0  0

IPv4 Multicast Forwarding Table
Origin  Group  Packets In-Vif  Out-Vifs:Ttls
192.168.1.3  239.255.255.250  0  65535
192.168.1.2  239.255.255.250  0  65535
193.158.35.239  239.35.100.10  22  2  4:1
192.168.20.25  239.255.255.250  0  65535

IPv6 Multicast Interface Table is empty
IPv6 Multicast Forwarding Table is empty
```
In my local Network I have a Plex Media Server. On this server DNLA is enabled. On the IGMP-Proxy I can only one upstream configure. Now, the solution is the PIM daemon pimd. With the FreeBSD package manager I have installed the pimd package with the version 2.2.0.
I have been trying for days how the configuration of the IGMP-Proxy is implemented in the pimd.conf.

Can someone help me with the translation to the pimd.conf?

In advance thank you very much
by Stefan Harbich


----------

